# My Bad Luck



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

these past 2 days have absolutely sucked. First my CV joint on left side broke, so a 200 dollar fix. i get it back and it sounds like shit. apparently when they towed it, they didnt put it on the flatbed right, so my exuast system is ripped to shit. So tonight im drivin home, about a mile from where it was, and im down the street form my house and it broke again, spilling fluid all over the street. i had to push it up to my house, but there is fluid al over the street, and my car is done. Im callin the mechanic tomorrow and he's gonna fix this damn thing. now i cant go to school. Ill update tomorrow after i talk to the mechanic


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bad luck, but you do know this section is for RWD 200sx's, right?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

xChaSe said:


> these past 2 days have absolutely sucked. First my CV joint on left side broke, so a 200 dollar fix. i get it back and it sounds like shit. apparently when they towed it, they didnt put it on the flatbed right, so my exuast system is ripped to shit. So tonight im drivin home, about a mile from where it was, and im down the street form my house and it broke again, spilling fluid all over the street. i had to push it up to my house, but there is fluid al over the street, and my car is done. Im callin the mechanic tomorrow and he's gonna fix this damn thing. now i cant go to school. Ill update tomorrow after i talk to the mechanic


CV Joint? oh, ok on your sentra


----------

